# How fat do you get on a bulk?



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Currently bulking and have been since the start of September, I personally think it's going OK, lifts are going up and I think I'm getting bigger.

I have put on a fair bit of body fat though, I started quite near 11.5 stone 12-15%bf now probably about 25% 14 stone. Anyone reckon I'm bulking too quick?

Diet incase anyone asks:

1: 4 Poached eggs, 2 wholemeal toast >600 kcal

2: 300ml ss milk, 30g whey, 80g oats >700 kcal

3: plain flapjack, protein and carbs shake >900 kcal

4: 2 chicken breasts, 200g rice >1000 kcal

5: Meal with potatoes and a meat/ fish (catered uni meal unfortunately) >1000kcal

6: Banana, Bowl of porridge, 100g peanut butter >1000kcal

7: casein and whey shake with 300ml ss milk >400kcal


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes. You've gained a lot of mate

But now your bigger/fatter the cals may now be correct for your needs


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Yes. You've gained a lot of mate
> 
> But now your bigger/fatter the cals may now be correct for your needs


I might chuck in a little cardio, lower my cals by about 500 by dropping a few carbs. See what happens for a few weeks.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

I start bulking about 2 weeks before you and have went from 162lbs to 170lbs and 11% to 12% so yes you have gained a lot! Are you natural?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

jonnym4 said:


> I start bulking about 2 weeks before you and have went from 162lbs to 170lbs and 11% to 12% so yes you have gained a lot! Are you natural?


Yeah mate I am, I reckon it could be something to do with muscle memory though. Last bulk I got up to 13.5 stone but alot leaner than 25% (measured at 18% the day before starting my cut in april) Unfortunately I got ill for a while and that's how I ended up at the 11.5 stone mark.


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Currently bulking and have been since the start of September, I personally think it's going OK, lifts are going up and I think I'm getting bigger.
> 
> I have put on a fair bit of body fat though, I started quite near 11.5 stone 12-15%bf now probably about 25% 14 stone. Anyone reckon I'm bulking too quick?
> 
> ...


I'm reasonably new to this weights training and trying to put on some size now.

Do you mind if I ask, at what times roughly do you have these meals as I'm going to try this.

On No2, 300ml of ss milk, 30g whey, 80g oats - is this all chucked into the protein shaker and drank? Also what is the ss milk and lastly I assume you don't cook the oats, just chuck them in from the bag of oats?

As I say I am new to this so please excuse the stupid questions.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

JimMcMahon said:


> I'm reasonably new to this weights training and trying to put on some size now.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask, at what times roughly do you have these meals as I'm going to try this.
> 
> ...


Hey mate, no worries! I'd ask your macro's (Height and weight) and stuff but if you want to try this then I'm not gonna lecture you 

I have meal 1 and two (now go for scrambled eggs as it's easier) at the same time because I have to leave for uni (finish this meal(s) by 8am)

then I have my flapjack at 10am (home bargains do great flapjacks for 29p, me and a mate bought 62 today haha)(I now have my shake at 3pm, it's this shake : http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/xl-nutrition-xtra-protein-carbs-5kg-tub#.UoUU2fm-068 )

The chicken and rice is at 12.

Shake at 3pm.

Potato meal at 5pm,

banana meal at 8pm

pre bed meal at 10.30pm

Oats: The oats are a powdered type that I get from @GoNutrition http://gonutrition.com/pure-fine-oats , mixes right into a shake (not cooked) and ss milk = semi skimmed milk. Sorry if I've wrote this messily but I think it's all in there!


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Are you using AAS op?

I don't get why people do the bulk cut method and let themselves get to such high bodyfat percentage. Seems an ancient method now and people have moved on from it.

When I was prepping before for a comp my macros were

P 300

C 100

F 80

Now I'm out of prep and focusing on growing all I have done is slightly upped everything.

P 300

C 160

F 150

Putting on weight every week and keeping around the 10-12% bodyfat mark.


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Also I am still doing low intensity cardio, just not as often as I was when in prep mode.

Don't get why people slow their metabolism right down and get fat. Just gonna make life much much harder for yourself when it comes to cutting next year.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

25% is not fat by bodybuilding standards it's OBESE by normal health standards!

Naturals will lose at least a little muscle when dieting.

Diet down to 8% and then in future don't go over 12%....no need to go over around 12% as a natural.

If you don't have separation in the muscle groups meaning you can see abbs and when you tense the legs you can see the muscles activate then you're too fat.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

ConP said:


> 25% is not fat by bodybuilding standards it's OBESE by normal health standards!
> 
> Naturals will lose at least a little muscle when dieting.
> 
> ...


I can see separations in quads and shoulders and tris but probably 10% bf away from abs... All my fat goes to my torso...


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Hey mate, no worries! I'd ask your macro's (Height and weight) and stuff but if you want to try this then I'm not gonna lecture you
> 
> I have meal 1 and two (now go for scrambled eggs as it's easier) at the same time because I have to leave for uni (finish this meal(s) by 8am)
> 
> ...


Thanks pal appreciate it!

Btw my height is 5'8" and weight is 12stone 4lbs


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

@Jimmysteve95

Hey mate thanks for updating me in your meal plan/times.

Can I ask, I bought brown rice, what could I do with the brown rice to add a bit of flavouring to it instead of bland brown rice?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Scott9585 said:


> Are you using AAS op?
> 
> I don't get why people do the bulk cut method and let themselves get to such high bodyfat percentage. Seems an ancient method now and people have moved on from it.
> 
> ...


I'm not mate no, may look at clen for a cut after sufficient research.

And I do it just because alot of training for me is a psychological thing, if I don't feel like I'm gaining quick then it drives my nut in! But apart from that I've always naturally been around 15-25% bodyfat, even before weight training while being a competitive swimmer, so the fat gain is probably just a natural thing for me.

Any input is appreciated though, what's your diet like?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

ConP said:


> 25% is not fat by bodybuilding standards it's OBESE by normal health standards!
> 
> Naturals will lose at least a little muscle when dieting.
> 
> ...


Got myself measured today and I was 20% better than expected  But still more than ideal I guess. I would just like to try and get my strength up and diet around march, I'll lower my cals to 500 over my TDEE and chuck in some low intensity cardio.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Got myself measured today and I was 20% better than expected  But still more than ideal I guess. I would just like to try and get my strength up and diet around march, I'll lower my cals to 500 over my TDEE and chuck in some low intensity cardio.


What were you tested on?

I have noticed that all measuring techniques bar dexascan/under water weighin/podbod underestimate body fat....


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I'm not mate no, may look at clen for a cut after sufficient research.
> 
> And I do it just because alot of training for me is a psychological thing, if I don't feel like I'm gaining quick then it drives my nut in! But apart from that I've always naturally been around 15-25% bodyfat, even before weight training while being a competitive swimmer, so the fat gain is probably just a natural thing for me.
> 
> Any input is appreciated though, what's your diet like?


To be honest mate with being natural it's going to be a slow thing. Maybe look at things from a different view rather than getting annoyed that it's a slow progress.

My diet is I have certain foods I can eat and I hit the macros I mentioned above.

Maybe Con could give advise on how he thinks you should go at it. He will have better knowledge than me on diets for natural progression:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

ConP said:


> 25% is not fat by bodybuilding standards it's OBESE by normal health standards!
> 
> Naturals will lose at least a little muscle when dieting.
> 
> ...


Was trying to get this exact point access a few weeks ago.

Didn't go down well with a few people on here :lol:


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Heath said:


> Was trying to get this exact point access a few weeks ago.
> 
> Didn't go down well with a few people on here :lol:


People listen to you when you have a big muscular guy as your avatar (assuming it's obviously you and not some random).

I could have no knowledge and a lot of people would still lap up what I said :tongue:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

ConP said:


> What were you tested on?
> 
> I have noticed that all measuring techniques bar dexascan/under water weighin/podbod underestimate body fat....


One of those machine's which does height/weight etc, probably not the best. Do you do private training if I may ask?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

ConP said:


> People listen to you when you have a big muscular guy as your avatar (assuming it's obviously you and not some random).
> 
> I could have no knowledge and a lot of people would still lap up what I said :tongue:


Or if they're a gold member :whistling:


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> One of those machine's which does height/weight etc, probably not the best. Do you do private training if I may ask?


I use the Durin/Wombersey 4 point caliper system as I find it just a tiny bit above a dexascan in accuracy.

Yes I do PT (I own a gym in the States and have a lot of NPC competitor clients) and I do online coaching for the past 4 years.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Heath said:


> Was trying to get this exact point access a few weeks ago.
> 
> Didn't go down well with a few people on here :lol:


thats probably because you didnt say it anything like con did


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

ConP said:


> What were you tested on?
> 
> I have noticed that all measuring techniques bar dexascan/under water weighin/podbod underestimate body fat....


I know i made a confession about eating abit more then I should, but weighed in today and I was 86.7 on a empty stomach so lightest I have been

Will send in pics hopefully tomorrow

Sorry off topic but yes 100% agree with con once I hit sub then I'm never gone go over 12% again as one I hate being fat and 2 u just don't utilise insulin to ur advantage

Lean up then bulk


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Currently bulking and have been since the start of September, I personally think it's going OK, lifts are going up and I think I'm getting bigger.
> 
> I have put on a fair bit of body fat though, I started quite near 11.5 stone 12-15%bf now probably about 25% 14 stone. Anyone reckon I'm bulking too quick?
> 
> ...


Q How fat to get on a bulk?

A As fat as you want. As long as you are prepared to put the hard work in when cutting.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I get as lean on a cut as a BBer gets on a major dirty bulk.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

ConP said:


> I use the Durin/Wombersey 4 point caliper system as I find it just a tiny bit above a dexascan in accuracy.
> 
> Yes I do PT (I own a gym in the States and have a lot of NPC competitor clients) and I do online coaching for the past 4 years.


What's your opinion on the system that uses pads on the left side of your body? (from toe to chest I think it is) , and do you have a website or anything similar for training mate, I'm very much interested


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> thats probably because you didnt say it anything like con did


Don't be mad because he's called you obese.

Atleast I apologised afterwards :lol:


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> What's your opinion on the system that uses pads on the left side of your body? (from toe to chest I think it is) , and do you have a website or anything similar for training mate, I'm very much interested


www.parkintraining.com is my site but it's only good for an overview really


----------



## iDare (Jul 4, 2013)

Are you sure you're 25%? That is a lot! I've certainly put on a lot of fat I went from 12 to 17/18% BF and I hate it lol...size and strength gained but the belly jiggle can do one...gonna get all my cals in via intermittent fasting...and add cardio...The multiple meals a day plus no cardio aren't right for my body evidently. ..


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

i used to get up to probably like nearly 25% bf or more on a bulk ,now I stay lean so i can see abs and definition ...


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

iDare said:


> Are you sure you're 25%? That is a lot! I've certainly put on a lot of fat I went from 12 to 17/18% BF and I hate it lol...size and strength gained but the belly jiggle can do one...gonna get all my cals in via intermittent fasting...and add cardio...The multiple meals a day plus no cardio aren't right for my body evidently. ..


As mentioned above I did a recent test and it came out at 20%


----------



## iDare (Jul 4, 2013)

Ah cool didn't see that....not so bad..you'll get that sorted perhaps rework the macros a little...something tells me the BF need not get so high even on a bulk


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

iDare said:


> Ah cool didn't see that....not so bad..you'll get that sorted perhaps rework the macros a little...something tells me the BF need not get so high even on a bulk


Yeah I agree, I've always had a tendency to carry fat though, even when I was like 5'11 (Same height now) and 8 stone for some reason I was still 'skinny fat' haha.


----------



## iDare (Jul 4, 2013)

Lol yea tough one...you booze much? The happy juice has such terrible effects on the body....depressing lol...imagine booze made us ripped.... ????


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

iDare said:


> Lol yea tough one...you booze much? The happy juice has such terrible effects on the body....depressing lol...imagine booze made us ripped.... ????


Much to the annoyance of my university room mates I don't no, roughly drink 1-2 pints about once a month if I absolutely have to. Yet my mate who drinks and probably has half the food I do is like twice my size and could probably do a natty comp :thumbdown:


----------



## iDare (Jul 4, 2013)

Genetics man..lol some of us have to go extra hard...switch the beer for shots...less needed and quicker buzz haah


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Heath said:


> Don't be mad because he's called you obese.
> 
> Atleast I apologised afterwards :lol:


like con said in everday life 25% is fat but not by bb standards , all you said was 25% is obese and unhealthy and that was it , its like you knew the point you were trying to make but couldnt get it across properly .


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> like con said in everday life 25% is fat but not by bb standards , all you said was 25% is obese and unhealthy and that was it , its like you knew the point you were trying to make but couldnt get it across properly .


"25% is not fat by bodybuilding standards it's OBESE by normal health standards!"

One of us is clearly miss interpreting this part of his part and I can understand why you would read it as not being fat by bb standards but I'm not sure that's how you ment it @ConP to justify above 20-25% bodyfat for BB'ing?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Heath said:


> "25% is not fat by bodybuilding standards it's OBESE by normal health standards!"
> 
> One of us is clearly miss interpreting this part of his part and I can understand why you would read it as not being fat by bb standards but I'm not sure that's how you ment it @ConP to justify above 20-25% bodyfat for BB'ing?


We are saying the same thing ffs


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Scott9585 said:


> Are you using AAS op?
> 
> I don't get why people do the bulk cut method and let themselves get to such high bodyfat percentage. Seems an ancient method now and people have moved on from it.
> 
> ...


Could you post your bulking diet mate out of interest? I work out your taking around 3190 calories, pretty protein heavy. What are your stats and and AAS?


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

k3z said:


> Could you post your bulking diet mate out of interest? I work out your taking around 3190 calories, pretty protein heavy. What are your stats and and AAS?


Hi mate,

No set diet, have a number of macros to hit and a range of food to hit them with. Always rotate protein sources as well.

Stats are;

Age - 21

Height - 5ft 11

Weight - currently 86kg after 14 weeks off cycle. 1 weeks into Test & Dbol so should increase.

AAS, at the moment like I said 1g test a week and 50mg dbol ed. I watched an interview with Bostin Lloyd regarding different cycles when 'cutting' and 'bulking'. He is a strong believer in keeping mass gaining cycles very simple and down to 1/2 compounds. When prepping earlier in the year I ran Test, Tren and Masteron, along side clen, t3 and HGH.

I am going to be ordering GHRP 2 and mod grf very soon and will be consistently running that.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Scott9585 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> No set diet, have a number of macros to hit and a range of food to hit them with. Always rotate protein sources as well.
> 
> ...


You doing a journal mate? Would like to see your progress on the test & dbol - interested in this next, or maybe just test.

@OP sorry for hijack, as you were...


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

k3z said:


> You doing a journal mate? Would like to see your progress on the test & dbol - interested in this next, or maybe just test.
> 
> @OP sorry for hijack, as you were...


No mate will get one up and running soon tho! Have been meaning to get one going for a while


----------

